# My piano piece



## baroque flute

Here is one of my first piano pieces. (I think there might be a couple loose ends, and forgive any "clunkiness"--midi doesn't have quite enough sensitivity.)


----------



## 009

Interesting!
I like your harmony when the LH changes to A minor chord. Interesting.


----------



## Daniel

How lovely, those pieces make you become happy  Thanks for sharing with us


----------



## baroque flute

I'm getting fed up with the sound of MIDI (and don't know where to find good sound fonts), so I think I will try to perform my pieces one track at a time on the electronic keyboard, before posting them. The MIDI mapping doesn't seem to work, but I think with ten tracks I might have it overloaded.


----------



## Nox

...very nice bf...


----------



## baroque flute

What does bf stand for? I'm afraid I'm ignorant!


----------



## becky

Nice piece, very pretty!


----------



## baroque flute

> _Originally posted by baroque flute_@Jul 31 2004, 10:15 PM
> *What does bf stand for? I'm afraid I'm ignorant!
> [snapback]976[/snapback]​*


Oh, was that an abbreviation for my user name, baroque flute???!!  I feel very silly. :blush:  :lol:


----------



## Nox

...LOL...yes, I shortened your name...just being lazy today...


----------



## Daniel

> *The MIDI mapping doesn't seem to work, but I think with ten tracks I might have it overloaded.*


Might be :lol: 
What equipment do you use? What soundcard, synthesizer, .... for recording?


----------



## Daniel

> *The MIDI mapping doesn't seem to work, but I think with ten tracks I might have it overloaded.*


Might be :lol: 
What equipment do you use? What soundcard, synthesizer,...?


----------



## baroque flute

> _Originally posted by daniel_@Aug 1 2004, 09:50 AM
> *Might be :lol:
> What equipment do you use? What soundcard, synthesizer,...?
> [snapback]988[/snapback]​*


I'll have to get back to you on that.  I am not very technical, unfortunately.

Anyway, I managed to get half the Orchestral Suite recorded using the MIDI keyboard. Using some unorthodox methods.  I found out that the main problem is that the keyboard somehow will not play more than one voice at atime. So I'm recording the tracks one by one. Thanks for asking about it, and I'll get back to you.

I'm almost finished with the Symphony. I decided to expand the scoring to include timpani and bass clarinet, and some other instruments, and to lengthen the first movement a little. So it's under rehaul right now. I'll post it when I'm done, in a month or less.


----------



## Daniel

Great!

Do you use a notation software like Sibelius, Finale... or do you note it down manually and just record the midi tracks? If you have a notation program, I found out that using the midikeyboard creates often only rubbish, so I am really faster with typing it with the (computer)keyboard.


----------



## baroque flute

> _Originally posted by daniel_@Sep 6 2004, 10:22 AM
> *Great!
> 
> Do you use a notation software like Sibelius, Finale... or do you note it down manually and just record the midi tracks? If you have a notation program, I found out that using the midikeyboard creates often only rubbish, so I am really faster with typing it with the (computer)keyboard.
> [snapback]1729[/snapback]​*


I use Anvil Studio, and type in every note using the computer mouse.  (No recording for me--my rythmn isn't quite good enough!). Then what I just did was to record through the MIDI keyboard and back into the computer, one track at a time, so that now the pieces are wave files with better sound than MIDI.


----------



## Daniel

Ah now I got it right. Maybe you would like a notation software more, because it makes life a bit easier. And about recording, that's an interesting way,... if you want something easier, maybe use a recording program,... I could search for some free stuff later on in the web, only if you want...


----------



## baroque flute

That is nice of you to offer.  Yes, that is something I would be interested in, but take your time--no hurry.


----------

